# Share woodworking projects



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have created this post to share my woodworking projects. Feel free to share yours too. 


Recently I have designed and built my own double bed, contructed from oak wood. What do you think?


----------



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is one I came up with that some of you may find interesting, a set of *folding sawhorses*.

I designed these is Sketchup after having a need for some easy to store saw horses in a company trailer. They actually work really well and I am still using the same ones I made in this video over 3 years ago and they have certainly been put through their paces. 






Do anyone know why it has to be so difficult to embed a Youtube video? I'm fairly Youtube literate and after several tries I can't get it to show. Maybe there should be some sort of explanation in the Advanced reply window that explains it..... It just shouldn't be so difficult to get it right and shouldn't require anyone who wants to do it to have to research how.....

They are extremely sturdy and hold all the weight I have ever put on them.


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi saillingandsuch, welcome.

I believe that youtube video's cannot be imbed into a forum. I think you can only provide us with the hyperlink to the youtube page. 

Jon


Edit: I can now see the youtube video


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Not the best pic but you get the idea.All solid walnut with beaded backboards inside.Not a piece of ply in it.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

mako1 said:


> Not the best pic but you get the idea.All solid walnut with beaded backboards inside.Not a piece of ply in it.


Awesome piece, I wish I had a woodshop, or even a garage to work in.


----------



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

Jewelry box 

Red birch, Birdseye Maple, Jara, yellow Heart, & heart pine top
Fir sides
Heart pine tenons
Poplar bottom and dividers


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

I have also made a solid oak coffee table recently.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Warton,
Your picts aren't showing up.


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for pointing that out Railman. My pics should now be appearing


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

*Oakwood table made in Brentwood, Essex*










http://www.wartonwoodworks.com


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

*Oakwood double bed made in Brentwood, Essex*

As I previous images did not show correctly, I decided to post them again.










Visit my website for carpentry in essex and london.

http://www.wartonwoodworks.com/


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

*Bespoke oakwood wardrobe Brentwood, essex*

Here is a video of a bespoke wardrobe I constructed for a customer in Essex.


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

*Garden decking Essex*

I would like to share this lovely garden decking project we done for a customer in Essex. He was especially pleased with how it matches the interior floor of his home.

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

*Radiator pipe boxing. Essex*

Many customers want radiator pipes boxed in. This customer wanted a modern look. We therefore decided to finish of the boxing with stainless steel, cut exactly to size. This nicely matched the stainless steel designer radiator they had installed. 










http://www.wartonwoodworks.com/residentialcarpentry.html


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Customer wanted a mantel built that she designed. She bought these $100 corbels that were not large enough for her liking so she had me join them


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I posted these in another thread – but I can share here as well.


----------

